# theodore houdini evans



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

so theo escaped again this morning. yes, in the meer month he has lived in my house, he has managed to become free of his cage TWICE. and it wasnt as easy as just finding him in the middle of the hallway this time. i woke up at around 6 this morning, realized he wasnt in his cage, and it took about thirty seconds for the whole family to be walking around chanting, 'here theo, come on, where are you...' it took us about an hour to find him. turns out, he was in the very back of my sisters closet, sleeping. and the scary part is, both of the latches on his rubbermaid container were still locked  so my family has taken to calling him theodore 'houdini' evans. and the sad thing is, i have no idea how to stop him from doing it again, since i cant find the problem. *sigh.* silly little hedgie.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would try my best to find out how he's escaping. One of these days an escape could end very badly, especially with cold weather settling in...


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Does he have a wheel in his cage? You have a rubbermaid tub with a solid lid?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

post a picture of your set up maybe someone here can help you figure it out. He could be using the wheel to climb out if the top is not solid. Or if there are any holes or spaces that are about 1 inch square he might be able to squeeze out of them. Is it possible to make a playpen barrier around his cage or put it in the bath tub for the night? That way if he gets out he can't go far.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank goodness he's ok, i wouldnt be able to sleep if Turbo could escape it'd scare me to death.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

> and the sad thing is, i have no idea how to stop him from doing it again, since i cant find the problem. *sigh.* silly little hedgie.


More scary than silly. I think the bathtub idea is a great one, depending on the size of your cage. Or even to have him in a room, door closed, towel under the door so at least you only have to search that room. Until you can solve this, of course.

You wrote this in a previous posting, could he be doing this again?


> he actually pushed his food bowl over to that side and stood on it and lifted lid with his nose


 Maybe use a small paper plate for awhile to see if that stops him from doing that? (it would be too weak to hold his weight, is my thought) I don't know how flat they can squish themselves if your lid was locked but they are pretty squishy little guys.

Could any of the air-holes be too big? Not sure what container you are using as you mentioned the handles are locked. Anything in his cage like an igloo he could be climbing on? Maybe move the wheel towards the center of the cage? Hard to give suggestions without seeing your set up.

I am so glad you found him this time unharmed. I do a "hissing" check each morning to make sure mine are in place and alive. (Whyte just loves to hiss and pop at me, he's such a brat)


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

okay well i will take pictures of my cage and hopefully get them up soon. and i know, it was pretty scary, i was frantically running around the house like crazy. the cage is a rubbermaid container with the locking lids. it doesnt have airholes, i cut a big rectangle out of the top and hot glued some mesh in its place. he doesnt have a wheel as of now, but i will be getting one within the week. so basically, there are no holes or anything that would be possible to escape through. the only reason he could get out the first time was because one of the handles werent locked, and so it was pretty easy for him to get out then. im going to inspect his cage tonight to see if i can find any little trapdoors or anything. as of now, i am keeping the door to my room shut at night. thanks for all the replies!


----------

